# bumblebee



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm hoping to get a spider royal around september, what would I need to breed to get a possible out come of bumblebees. I'm not clued up bout this stuff at all :lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

A Pastel, or Super Pastel would be the simplest option.

A Bumble Bee is a Designer Combo using a mix of Spider's Pattern Mutation, and a Pastel's Colour Mutation.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

best/cheapest way to produce bees is spider x super pastel, it's really not worth bothering with spider x pastel, plus bees are that cheap now you may as well just buy one, i'd seriously consider it.


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

i wouldn't say over £1000 is cheap, i'm a student lol but i suppose neither is buying a spider and a super pastel and doin it that way lol. It was just a thought. future planning


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The price of a Super Pastel and a Spider, is approximately the same price as a BumbleBee.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes that was my point, you'll get a bee for 1000-1500 easily, and a nice spuer pastel and spider could easily cost that, going down the spider x pastel route is like roulette, you may never hatch a bee in years of breeding.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> Yes that was my point, you'll get a bee for 1000-1500 easily, and a nice spuer pastel and spider could easily cost that, going down the spider x pastel route is like roulette, you may never hatch a bee in years of breeding.


This is true, as with any co-dominant breedings.

I know fo a breeder who had a clutch of 5 last season, hatched out 3 BumbleBees, 1 Spider and 1 Pastel from a Spider x Pastel Breeding. Talk about luck!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah it does happen.

I know someone with a pair of het pieds that have produced 100% pieds in every clutch for four years, which is every clutch that pairing has ever produced. Never less than five eggs and never anything but 100% pieds!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> yeah it does happen.
> 
> I know someone with a pair of het pieds that have produced 100% pieds in every clutch for four years, which is every clutch that pairing has ever produced. Never less than five eggs and never anything but 100% pieds!


Madness, but hey, you can only go by averages!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

yep...and some people get everyones! :lol:

It was just pure luck, he put the het male accross several het females, just that one pair that never seemingly let him down, 4 clutches 20 pieds no hets from 100% het x 100% het breeding. Talk about value for money!


----------



## ukmorphs (Jul 15, 2007)

Iv hatched loads of bees from spiderxpastel breedings,so i think you should have a go,its easy to buy a bee but to produce your own adds to the excitment.Good luck. Paul.


----------

